# buck apron for ND bucklings?



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Is there a buck apron I can buy for ND bucklings? -or would I have to make my own?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Look on the forum for the thread on Johnson Shield aprons, under "Personal Creations". They're very well made.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks! I had tried to search the forum, but didn't see that thread before now.


----------



## sheenp (May 7, 2017)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and would love to find the thread on the buck aprons. I've searched for Johnson Shield aprons and nothing came up. Is it possible to post the link to the thread?

Thank you!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Under personal creations


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f204/buck-anti-mating-aprons-188318/


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

These work really well https://www.houseofbacchuspetsupplies.com/anti-mating-aprons-s/118.htm


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes we use those too janeen. We loove the buck aprons! We use them with our little buckling before leaving the farm to the new owners farm. They work perfect!


----------

